# BobcatSysOp aka Bob - greetings from http://www.sgcaraudio.net forum.



## BobcatSysOp

BobcatSysOp aka Bob 2-way active setup from in a Nissan N16 in Singapore. Fully installed by a ICE installer. Not DIY.








*Tweets flushed and recessed into A-pillars facing each other across.








My sub-box is hanging in mid-booth with my toolbox stuffed below for support - just in case and to create space when I need to remove the cover to get to my spare tyre well. Dimensions of this tiny box is:
Depth: Top 4.25", Bottom: 9"
Width: 12"
Height: 12"
Volume: 0.32 cu.ft. for my 10" shallow sub-woofer.









This is what it looks now after taking out the grills for my tweeters and cut-out for my mid-bass at the door panel:








Click here for a larger clearer picture: http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f326/ykchan01/BobcatSysOp10oct08Exposure_lg.jpg


----------

